# Verbier Festival concerts online



## Isola

I've been watching this year's Verbier Festival concerts online and enjoying it very much, some great musicians (Charles Dutoit, Martha Argerich, Evgeny Kissin, Giddon Kremer, Joshua Bell, Mischa Maisky, etc.) and great performances as usual:

http://www.medici.tv/#/playlist/

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=114187D6D2551BC6

About Verbier Festival: http://www.verbierfestival.com/index.php?page=about_en


----------

